# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη > Δέκτες MPEG4 >  >  Προβλημα με αποκωδικοποιητη opticum hd t80 eco

## tonymc

Καλησπερα σας εχω στα χερια μου ενα  opticum hd t80 eco αποκωδικοποιητη στον οποιο προσπαθησα να κανω update firmware και μετα απο αυτο εκανε επανεκκινηση το συστημα απο κει και περα ομως δεν μου ξαναεδειξε εικονα και το λαμπακι ειναι συνεχομενα πρασινο και δεν αντιδρα καθολου ο αποκωδικοποιητη ουτε σβηνει ουτε τιποτα τι μπορω να κανω για να ξαναδουλεψει;

Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων

----------


## hurt30

Αν δεν έχει πρόβλημα hardware, θέλει πέρασμα το bootloader  απο το jtag και μετά πέρασμα το firmware από USB.

Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο Beskas electronics και ζήτα τον Γιάννη.

----------


## tonymc

Ευχαριστω πολυ θα κανω αυτο το βημα αυριο το πρωι ...

----------


## tonymc

Παντως πριν του κανω την αναβαθμιση δουλευε κανονικα βεβαια με ενα μικροπροβληματακι στην εικονα τρεμοεπαιζε απο κει και περα αφου του εκανα update σταματησε να λειτουργει

----------

